# Honey sticks



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

My wife runs a gift shop at her house of worship and is looking for a source of about 200 honey sticks. Can anyone out there give us a wholesale price since this is not for us? Thanks, Dan


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's a 200 pack + display + free shipping from the original honey Co. stix:

http://www.originalhoneystix.co/twi...9.html?zenid=56844498a872185d3d99aedd04074eb1

Selling at .30 - .35 cents apiece would earn $60.00 - $70.00, (minus the $31.95 investment)


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Google honeysticks/stix/straws and you will get multiple hits.


----------

